
Michael Fogleman: Craft - ScottWRobinson
https://www.michaelfogleman.com/projects/craft/
======
satoshinm
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17828187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17828187)

